# DirecTivo that can control a Viewsonic TV?



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

Does anyone know of any brand DirecTivo that has a remote that can control a Viewsonic LCD TV? I just got one and the Viewsonic name is not in the Hughes DVR-40 list of TVs it can control. I tried the code search and came up empty. 
Does the Philips, Samsung, Sony or any other name have the ability to control a Viewsonic TV?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dtivofan23 (Nov 3, 2004)

i think they all have the same codes so a different brand dvr might not help your situation


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If you can get a hold of a sony T60, its remote has a learning feature, so you could teach the vol, power, and mute commands.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If you're going to change tivos just to change remotes, you might as well keep the tivo you have get yourself a universal remote. For $10 the radio shack 15-2142 lists a Viewsonic tv code, its TV1755. The 15-2142 is only a 4-in-1 remote, which doesn't have any audio codes, accept for HTIB. I would buy the RS remote to see if the code works, then upgrade to an upgradeable UEI remote like the urc-8910 or 9910, and have code 1755 loaded over the phone. 

The white remote sold by Directv.com, $21, has a viewsonic code, that code is 11755.


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

I am hoping that I get a Sony to do just that. When I called DirecTV tech support they offered to send me out a different brand unit. The Tech could say what it would be, but it won't be a Hughes.

Thanks for the Radio Shack suggetion too. If the unit that comes from DirecTv does not work I will try the RS remote.

Is the white remote from DirecTv a tivo remote?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Sony's are no longer made, you can only buy them used.

Yes, the Directv.com remote will control a tivo, the code is 01442. But that remote has problems too, it only has a code for address "0", it doesn't accept advanced codes for missing commands like other UEI made remotes. And it doesn't have vol punch-through, strictly TV vol.


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

If it only has a code for address 0 then it won't work for me. The Viewsonic shares some code with TIVO addresses 0 and 1. I had to change to set 2 to stop the Viewsonic from doing things every time I press Channel down (for set 0) and Channel up (for set 1). 

Can the Radio Shacks do Tivo set 2?
Do they have volume punch through?


Once again, thank you very much for your help,
Joe


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

No, the radio shack only has address "0" also, the only tivo code preset in ALL universal remotes is address "0". But the one-for-all urc-8910, is phone upgradeable so you can a code for address 2 loaded over the phone. The code is VCR0745 or SAT1444. They can add the Viewsonic code TV1755 at the same time.

On the urc-8910 you can punch-through Audio vol to any device. The only audio codes in the RS 15-2142 are under DVd, because they belong to Home-Theater-In-A-Box, so if you brand of receiver doesn't make a HTIB, then you would be at of luck.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The reason I expect the directv.com to have codes multiple addresses is, it sold as a replacement remote, not an over the counter universal.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can also JP1 upgrade UEIC remotes yourself, witha JP1 cable and software.


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for your help.

I am off to get the RS 15-2142 to check if the Viewsonic code TV1755 works for my set. 

I will keep you posted on my progress.

Joe


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

No good.

The Viewsonic 1755 code on the RS 15-2142 does not control N2700W.

Any other suggestions.

Joe


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try codes Tv0030 & 1756. With these codes and 1755 try all the keys with the TV on.


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

OK.

Code 1755 seems useless. None of the buttons make the set do anything.

Both codes 0030 & 1756 do effect the TV, but never what the button is labeled to do.

Any other suggestions.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You could keymove the command to the right key? Say for example the power command is on the #1 key, to right it, do this:

1. press Tv
2. press and hold P for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press Tv
5. press #1
6. press power


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

Have you tried asking Viewsonic about universal remotes that work with your TV?


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Edmund _
> *You could keymove the command to the right key *


Sound like a lot of work, but I will give it a try. First I have to confirm it has the command for volume and power (they are the ones I am most interested in)

I will get back to you with results.



> _Originally posted by Athenian_
> *Have you tried asking Viewsonic about universal remotes that work with your TV?*


I didn't even think of it. I will give it a try but quite honestly I don't trust them that much. When I was having trouble in the beginning with the Hughes channel down button activating the POP feature on the TV they had no suggestions on how to work around it. But I will call again and see what they say.

Joe


----------



## palooka23 (Dec 22, 2004)

Let me save you the time in contacting viewsonic. I have the 20" version of this LCD. There are no remote codes, no discretes as of yet. Customer service was useless, they dont even know what the purpose of the buttons on the bottom of the remote is. (play, stop, rew, ff etc). All in one remotes website list a remote that is upgradeable via phone with viewsonic codes but I havent bought that model. It seems like the only alternative is to buy a learning remote and learn button by button.

Hope this helps


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The codes in this thread are the same as the ones found on the OFA website, because the Radio Shack remotes are made be the same people who make OFA remotes, UEI.


----------



## sirJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Greetings
I would like to correct Edmund on 2 seperate things.
1) a DirecTV remote control costs $15 - including shipping and handling. 
I know, because I work for DirecTV and order them for customers.
2)There is a "volume lock" function for the direcTV white remote control. 
Since I am not at work I do not have this handy but i will retrieve it from work on monday. I will also look into additional possibilities for codes for viewsonic. In my experience if you contact the manufacturer they may use a different processor for the IR receiver on the television. A lot of times it could be Samsung simply because they make ALOT of chips and processors. The company could simply state "go ahead and use the codes for the (insert different tv manufacturer here) and it will work. And it often does. That has come about in my line of work because of new TV manufacturers such as Polaroid. 

I personally like the original black DirecTV tivo remote control over the white universal. one thing i find lacking is the ability to switch between the two tuners as you could with the live TV button on the black "peanut" remote control. 

good luck!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

sirJ said:


> Greetings
> I would like to correct Edmund on 2 seperate things.
> 1) a DirecTV remote control costs $15 - including shipping and handling.
> I know, because I work for DirecTV and order them for customers.
> ...


The price of the white remote back in 2004 was $21, and yes there is a vol lock unknown to me back in 2004:

1. device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT

If you want a bunch of my posts to knock all in one place, try DTV's own forum, there you'll fnd my posts under Tivoburkee, if fact you can take my place, since you're know it all.


----------



## sirJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Edmund
There was no malicous intent in my post. I was merely searching the web for any reference for viewsonic and universal remote (for a friend of mine's cable remote) and happened upon that. I did not think there was anything that was "knocking" your post. Simply expounding upon it. I'm glad you have the vol lock code. I'm actually glad to see that information is out.


----------

